# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  steznik&vježbanje

## Lodina

Curke bok,

da li ste poslije poroda nosile steznik? kada ga treba početi nositi? koji je najbolji? da li ima razlike u steznicima koji se nose nakon prirodnog/vaginalnog poroda i onog koji se nosi nakon carskog reza? da li ste radile vježbe za vraćanje maternice na svoje mjesto? općenito, kad je dobro početi vježbati? da li ste koristile kakve kreme za zatezanje kože trbuha/grudi nakon poroda? koje?


thxić :Wink: 

pozz :Smile:

----------


## Maky st

To i mene zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

steznik ne, vježbe za trbuh da ali lagane jer sam rodial na carski.

----------


## trampolina

Svi dr s koima sam pričala su rekli steznik ne, nego pustiti trbušnim mišićima da odrade svoje. Prvi put sam ih slušala, drugi nisam.

Kako moji mišići ni prije poroda nisu bili nešto, tako nisu ni poslije. Svakako sam prilično bolje prošla nakom drugog poroda kad sam ga nosila nego nakon prvog. Jedini problem je što poslije CR nisam bar mjesec dana mogla ništa kruto stavit na sebe.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Ja ga nosim jos uvijek,evo 5mj proslo od poroda... :Smile: 
U bolnici odmah rekli;stavljajte steznik....ginic mi rekao:nosi ga ako mozes do iduceg ljeta,nemozes ocekivat da se sve vrati na svoje mjesto za 2-3mj....
Izdrzala sam nesnosne vrucine u 8om i 9om mj s njim,sad mi nije nikakav problem ga nosit...dapace,bas me lijepo grije... :Smile: 
Na izgled,stomak se skroz povukao ima 2mj, pocela sam ici na pilates 2,5mj nakon poroda....ginic je rekao da se strpim 3mj prije nego bas intenzivnije pocmem vjezbat ali eto nisam vise mogla cekat...

----------


## kokolet

ja ga isto nosim, ne stalno, ali trudim se.prošlo je 3ipo miseca, a trbuh se lipo vraća, naravno uz dobru vježbu. nosila sam ga i posli prvog poroda, i nisam još čula da se ne bi triba nosit, baš suprotno.

----------


## lisica

Nisam nosila, trudila sam se držati uvučen trbuh kad god bih se sjetila. Imam 3 poroda iza sebe i ravan trbuh. I ne, nije genetika, prije trudnoća sam imala 2,3 šlauheka. :Cool:  skinula sam višak kila, vjerojatno dojenjem jer ništa drugo nisam prakticirala-tipa vježbanje, dijete i to i eto.

----------


## sillyme

Nama na SD je bila fizijatrica i pregledala nas - tj stanje nasih trbusnih misica nakon poroda, i ovisno o razmaknutosti misica dala preporuke za steznik (i kakav) odnosno ako ne treba (kad su misici razmaknuti na manje od 2 cm). Smisao steznika je podrska kicmi ako su oslabljeni trbusni misici, ne ravni trbuh.

Osobno ni nakon ovog ni nakon proslog cr nisam nosila steznik i trbuh je ok (a imam poprilicno godina i ne vjezbam)...

----------


## gita75

Nosila sam ga nakon oba poroda, barem dva mjeseca možda i dulje (ne sjećam se više).
Trbuh mi je normalan, malo špekastiji nego prije, ali ravan.

----------


## trampolina

> ja ga isto nosim, ne stalno, ali trudim se.prošlo je 3ipo miseca, a trbuh se lipo vraća, naravno uz dobru vježbu. nosila sam ga i posli prvog poroda, i nisam još čula da se ne bi triba nosit, baš suprotno.


Kokolet, ti si isto iz ST?

Meni su baš u rodilištu 3 gina rekla da ga je bespotrebno nosit, a to isto sam čula i od fizijatrice (doduše, nije mi pregledavala trbušne mišiće).

Ali isto sam odlučila ga nosit, mislim da ne može štetiti.

----------

